# supper



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

last night made some hamburger steak,mushroom onion gravy,mashed taters,purple hull peas with homemade pear relish, and sister shubert rolls. seared the hamburgers in bacon grease, removed and made mushroom onion gravy, returned steaks to gravy and simmered for 3 hours on low, taters were just salt pepper and butter. peas were cooked in chicken broth and 2 strips of bacon. relish was made using great grandmothers recipe(its literally the best relish on peas I've ever had) one of my all time fav comfort meals


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks very good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

halo1 said:


> ..... relish was made using great grandmothers recipe(its literally the best relish on peas I've ever had) one of my all time fav comfort meals


....and are you going to share grandma's receipe?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't eat relish, but I could hurt myself on everything else in that plate !


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks awesome....about that relish recipe.....I like Chowchow on peas and such....some folks around these parts are not familiar with it....love it


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea how much a peck is, anyone know how many pears in a peck? I normally use about 40 pears. I also use a food processor and I strain it after boiling before canning. Makes 6 to 8 jars. Next time I'm gonna double hot peppers, it's not even remotely spicy


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing her recipe!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

A peck is 10-12 lbs. Looks good, I'm going to give it a try. No secrets on the back right? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang Halo. that looks good enough to hurt myself with stretching that belly out.
I just ate, but could go for seconds if it was that hamburger steak with gravy and mashed taters.


----------

